# Places with the most free rent



## cda (Apr 10, 2018)

https://www.acsh.org/news/2016/10/13/which-cities-have-most-homeless-people-10300


https://www.statista.com/chart/6949/the-us-cities-with-the-most-homeless-people/


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting.........


----------

